# Flave22 original help



## antonherbst (19/2/19)

Hello fellow forumites. I need help with my flave22 insert. It seems to be stuck inside and i can not get it out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/19)

antonherbst said:


> Hello fellow forumites. I need help with my flave22 insert. It seems to be stuck inside and i can not get it out.
> View attachment 158597


Ultrasonic to loosen it perhaps? Or just good old warm water soak with some Sunlight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/2/19)

What about the fridge followed by the hot water trick

Paging @RayDeny 

That trick worked a charm on my stuck Skyline juice flow control in the beginning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (19/2/19)

I


Silver said:


> What about the fridge followed by the hot water trick
> 
> Paging @RayDeny
> 
> That trick worked a charm on my stuck Skyline juice flow control in the beginning




In this instance the hot cold would not work as PEEK dose not expand and contract as steel dose. But making the base hot should expand the steel enough to slip the PEEK out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (19/2/19)

Thanks to all that made suggestions. I got it out after some persuasion. And nothing broke so i am happy. Thanks @Room Fogger @Silver and @RayDeny 

Silver you can archive the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

